# Coco and her scratcher toy!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUlMxWTuL-M


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aww, she enjoys her toy!! Great video, Marcia


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG she is soooo cute!! I love how fluffy she is too!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, I laughed at her antics. :smile: And I really think her coat looks soooo much better than when you first got her Marcia.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Coco is a Little FireBall of Energy!!! To Cute!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Now that is a smart cat that knows how to have a good time! I would love it if my cats could be entertained like that.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've never had a cat that was so active or self entertaining. I spend probably an hour total a day with Da bird and she still wants more, more, more, and this girl is 6!!! The trick is to redirect her energy so she does not chase poor Lacey with the bad heart. She will use her scratcher toy for 10 solid minutes at a time sometimes, I just happened to catch her using it when I had a camera handy.

Her coat is SO much better, smoother, sleeker and much softer. Amazing what a few weeks of good food can do. She doesn't particularly like to be brushed but really doesn't need to either.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I just saw this! Bonzer! Adult cats are SO funny when they play like kittens!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, she is such a happy, playful girl! That is a great toy. My cats love it too. I thought it was pretty cute that she matches your rug.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats so cute!! Whats the name of this toy??? I would love to get one for my cats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

That is the Bergan cat scratcher. My kitty Maya, absolutely LOOOOVES it too! She used to play for hours at a time when I first got it. I had to turn it upside down at night so I could sleep, lol. They also sell refillable cardboard scratchers (in the center) at Walmart (?) or Azn. I never had to replace mine yet as she perfers other surfaces. 

Recently, I found out she also loves to play in a plain old 99-cent reusable shopping bag. I tossed it on top of the scratcher toy, and she'd go inside the bag while batting at the ball by sound. Later, I couldn't find her anywhere in my house...then I discovered she had fallen fast asleep still inside the bag! I could see the bag "breathing" with every inspiration/expiration she took, LOL.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG Marcia that video had me laughing out loud when she runs in circles around the toy. Coco might have the cutest cat butt I've ever seen.  I love how she disappears out of the frame at the beginning but you can see just the tip of her fluffy tail swishing.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Awww! that was cute. ET isn't as interested in the ball like Coco, he's only interested in the scratcher, the shredded pieces are all over the room everyday.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I replaced the ball with the flashing ball and she still enjoys it although she's cooled down a bit towards it. The Da Bird is still #1!! I buy the 3 pack feather refills for home and the shelter every few weeks! 

She is the cutest thing - so very active and but so snuggly at night. I wonder if her energy level is why the PO's put her outside and disowned her. Maybe they thought she was just too much energy for her age. She reminds me of a spry senior citizen! One that still runs marathons at 80. And Sharon, I agree, her coat is super soft and very nice now that she has had a few months of good nutrition in her. Plus it's grown out a good bit leaving me to think she had been shaved a few months before I adopted her which made her look so scruffy. With no history I can only guess at things.


----------

